# Prodiamine and granular fert



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

With my first ever application of prodiamine coming next weekend, I wanted to make sure I have everything correct. I am going to apply a granular fert at the same time. I am guessing it goes cut -> fert -> prodiamine in that order. Then water in.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Yep that's how I would do it.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Yep that's how I would do it.


Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Yep that's how I would do it.


Why fertilize when applying prodiamine?


----------



## HitEmTrue (Apr 25, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Yep that's how I would do it.
> ...


If you need/want to fertilize on the same day as prodiamine, then go for it!


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

HitEmTrue said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Gotcha


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Just want to double check my rates here. If the yearly Prodiamine rate is .83 oz / year per 1000 sq feet and I am doing a split application (2 each year) on 3 sections, it would go as follow

Section 1: 3328 sq feet would use 1.38112 oz of product
Section 2: 3366 sq feet would use 1.39689 oz of product
Section 3: 1688 sq feet would use 0.70052 oz ofproduct


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Just pushing to the top to get a reply before this weekend.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I used this last time to calculate.

http://thelawncareblog.com/prodiamine-wdg-calculator/


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I used this last time to calculate.
> 
> http://thelawncareblog.com/prodiamine-wdg-calculator/


That's an awesome site thanks. Wish they were made for all chemicals lol


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

@pennstater2005 I know I am probably over thinking and over calculating this. I read on here that a lot of people put it down around the middle of September and middle of Feb. Would it be any issue if I put it down this weekend seeing I have a 3 day week and am really busy coming up the rest of September? As long as I stay consistent with the same time in Feb it should be ok, correct?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Killmeh said:


> I know I am probably over thinking and over calculating this. I read on here that a lot of people put it down around the middle of September and middle of Feb. Would it be any issue if I put it down this weekend seeing I have a 3 day week and am really busy coming up the rest of September? As long as I stay consistent with the same time in Feb it should be ok, correct?


Sorry I'm a cool season guy  This article had some timing listed for south Louisiana.

https://www.nola.com/homegarden/index.ssf/2018/01/can_hi-yield_dimension_herbici.html


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Oh, well thanks anyways!

I just read the article and I think early October is pushing the time limit. Soil temps are really close to what poa annua will start to germinate, especially if we have a cold winter like last year . Maybe @Ware or @Ecks from Tex can advise because I know they are masters of the warm season grasses.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

So I sprayed prodiamine and put down fert this morning. I love how the prodiamine turns the water yellow, making it easier to see coming out of the sprayer wand. Only problem, our rain forecast for the next 4-5 days went way up, from 1 inch to about 5 if this disturbance rolls through. Will that mess up the prodiamine? I was watering it in on the front yard and a quick 20 minute shower came through and dumped about 3/4 of an inch, so I atleast do not have to water it in anymore.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I posted an article a few days ago regarding just this.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=5636


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Interesting article, but I see it mainly hits on eroded soil, what if there is no eroded soil and just a bunch of rain? It's not enough rain to flood and erode the soil, unless it all decides to drop 5 inches in an hour or something.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Not looking good so far. About 3/4 of an inch since about 2am and they are calling for a steady rain all day


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I think I will be ok. It was not as bad as they though. 1/2 of rain the day I put the prodiamine down, 1 1/2 the next day then 1 inch the day after...no flooding rains but just all day soakers.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> I think I will be ok. It was not as bad as they though. 1/2 of rain the day I put the prodiamine down, 1 1/2 the next day then 1 inch the day after...no flooding rains but just all day soakers.


Can you post a pic of the bottle/jug your product came in? Thanks


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Question I applied prodiamine yesterday and I never watered it in. I was wondering would the dew from humidity help get the product down to the soil. I'm really not wanting to water because

This doesn't mean it will rain, but I'm hoping.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will be ok. It was not as bad as they though. 1/2 of rain the day I put the prodiamine down, 1 1/2 the next day then 1 inch the day after...no flooding rains but just all day soakers.
> ...


I can tonight. It's just a white jug, it looks just like this


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Question I applied prodiamine yesterday and I never watered it in. I was wondering would the dew from humidity help get the product down to the soil. I'm really not wanting to water because
> 
> This doesn't mean it will rain, but I'm hoping.


The manual says you have 14 days to water in it with atleast 1/2 an inch of water, so you should be ok I would think.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Killmeh said:
> ...


Thanks just wanted to be sure I was getting the right stuff...


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Killmeh said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


No problem, should be around 50-60 dollars for the 5lb jug


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> Question I applied prodiamine yesterday and I never watered it in. I was wondering would the dew from humidity help get the product down to the soil.


Dew isn't sufficient to water in prodiamine. At least 1/4" of irrigation or rainfall is needed. 1/2" would be better.

It won't hurt to wait before irrigating the prodiamine, but it won't start to have an effect until after it's watered in. Gentle rain / irrigation is best. Really sudden rain events (say 1" in an hour) can result in some of it running off, so it's preferable to have gentler rain or irrigation.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Question I applied prodiamine yesterday and I never watered it in. I was wondering would the dew from humidity help get the product down to the soil.
> ...


Thanks I will irrigate Friday morning to get it down in the soil


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Man, Gordon Mckernan has more presence in LA than TS Gordon.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Man, Gordon Mckernan has more presence in LA than TS Gordon.


Gordon Mckernan is everywhere lol


----------

